# [LT] Photos of Lithuania



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Firstly ,some my own photos from Lithuania

Vilnius
capital of Lithuania

St. Jono church










coat of arms of Lithuania on city gate wall










in old town




























Vilnius cathedral


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius old town from book "unseen Lithuania"


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Depeched said:


> Vilnius old town from book "unseen Lithuania"


Amazing! One of the most beautiful photos of Europa's capitals!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic photos of Lithuania, thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

You're welcome

Curonian spit /Kuršių nerija
from "unseen Lithuania"


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Largest river in Lithuania Nemunas delta
"Unseen Lithuania"


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Užutrakis estate
My own photos





































view to Trakai castle and town


----------



## Hut_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

Lithuania is spectacular, beautiful landscapes


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Trakai castle and Kaunas city
"Unseen Lithuania"


----------



## Pz0 (Jan 30, 2012)

awesome pics!


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Church in Antakalnis. 1900








S. Fleury

XIX c. Vilnius


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Some photos from various towns and places of Lithuania

Biržai castle and town





































Astravas manor in winter










view to Birzai


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

My hometown Merkine winter photos










monument for Lithuania partisans


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius* from St. John's church belfry: 
1.St. Kotryna Church 









2.Cathedral and rebuilt royal palace of Grand Duchy of Lithuania









3. Gediminas castle tower 









4. Old town 









5. Renaisence and baroque/gothic churches- St. Mykolas and Bernardinai churches









6. 









7.View to new city centre 









8. 









9. View to Vilnius University 








You saw some pictures of northest baroque city in Europe.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Views to *Kaunas* city oldtown second largest city in Lithuania 





































city hall


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius city centre


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Vilnius has a very decent skyline and a charming old town :cheers:!


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for comments. Now Vilnius baroque


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks!
*Dusia* lake in South of Lithuania


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Not photos, but really good video about a capital of Lithuania - Vilnius


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Panemunė castle. *

_Located in Western part of Lithuania, on the right bank of Nemunas river. Built in XVII c. Reconstrated in XVIII c._


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Residential castle near Kaunas - *Raudondvaris castle*





































View to Nemunas river from *Vilkija town*


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Today photos from one of the Vilnius Old town roof

St.Mykolas church










Bernardinai church


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

lot's of nice pic :cheers:


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Very good pictures! Thank you for sharing them with us. kay:


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Nida - Curonian spit










Preila - Curonian spit










Ventė


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice sandy dunes..


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Nemunas river delta










Uostadvaris, village in Nemunas delta area










Mingė village


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Morning photos from _*Klaipėda oldtown*_
City located in western part of Lithuania










Facts about this port city : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaipėda

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7. 








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

16.








17.








18.








19.








20.








21.








22.








23.








24.








25.








26.








27.








28.








29.








30.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

31.








32.








33.








34.








35.








36.








37.








38.








39.








40.








41.








42.








43.








44.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

46. 








47.








48.








49. 








50.








51.








52.








53.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Curonian Spit. Dunes and Love


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Some really nice pics. I've been to Lithuania last year (3 days in Vilnius and 1 day in Kaunas) and it's amazing. Too bad they lost my lugage so I couldn't make many photos and I had to make photos with my cellphone. But your pics are great, you have some from Gediminas boulevard as well? Nice long street.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

El Dee said:


> Some really nice pics. I've been to Lithuania last year (3 days in Vilnius and 1 day in Kaunas) and it's amazing. Too bad they lost my lugage so I couldn't make many photos and I had to make photos with my cellphone. But your pics are great, you have some from Gediminas boulevard as well? Nice long street.


Thanks, 

Yes, later I''ll add photos from there also.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius*

St. John church tower




























Bernardinai church





































Palace of grand dukes of Lithuania tower










Remains of city defence wall system. Almost all was demolished during Russia Empire occupation.



















More will be later.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Baroque st. St. Kazimieras church










Part of Misionieriai church. Miracle by German-Lithuanian architect Johan Christoph Glaubitz. Who is buried in Vilnius. He is famous baroque architect in all Grand Duchy of Lithuania. 





































will be more.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Abandoned Baroque Vizitiečiai church. During Soviet occupation this church was used as prison.



















St. Dvasios Ortodox church


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos....:cheers:


----------



## leszekbombka (Mar 15, 2012)

More pics of Kresy Wschodnie, please!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Enough of all these political arguements. This is strickly a photo thread of Lithuania, no more and no less. From now on, anyone starts posting anything but photos will get infraction or even suspended.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you,

Flag of Grand Duchy of Lithuania









All rights reserved by *El-vis*

Vilnius TV-tower (326,5 m)









All rights reserved by *kostalomas*


----------



## greal.432 (Oct 15, 2012)

So amazing... Glad to visit your Thread...


----------



## kapturek (Jun 27, 2006)

Port in *Klaipėda*









source









source


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Strange baroque architecture - *Južintai church*









All rights reserved by *Vygintas R.*









All rights reserved by *Vygintas R.*

By the way, please some one erase these chauvinistic tags


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Capital of Lithuania views*

Photos by *Lettered*
_http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?t=2207&page=27_

Vilnius cathedral square










From President's yard, view to Holy Spirt church










Vilnius University





































Vingis park










Upper and Lower castle



















St. Anna church










New..










Embassy of Belarus 










Tuskulenai manor


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Other Vilnius pics by *Lettered*
http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?t=2207&page=29

Upper and Lower castles (remains)









New


















Monument for one of famous classicism architect - Laurynas Stuoka Gucevičius



















Gediminas Avenue and cathedral









Neris river









Panorama









City hall square









Vilnele river









Panorama









St. Paul and St. Peter church









St. Anna and Bernardinai church









Vilnius..


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Trakai gothic/baroque church*
































































Interior


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Šilutė*

Centre of Šilutė. _Push on picture and You will see panorama view of this place_


panoramas.lt


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Perkūnas house in Kaunas. XV c.*

Push on picture and you will see panorama view of this place


panoramas.lt


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely Pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great thread, beautiful photos and nice read....:cheers2:


----------



## Varsben (Jan 14, 2005)

Interesting pics of Lithuania, looking forward to seeing more.

Now for the sake of a more complete historical description of the images published in this thread, some complementary information for forumers who don't know much about the history of Lithuania.



vilniusguide said:


> In this church, wife of Goštautas, Barbora Radvilaitė, was praying.


It may come as a surprise to some, that after the death of her first husband mentioned above, the lady married the Polish King Sigismund II Augustus, thus becoming the Queen of Poland (where to this day she is known as Barbara Radziwiłłówna and remains a very popular historical figure, depicted in literature and arts). Sadly, shortly afterwards she died in Kraków (Krokuva). 



depeched said:


> Monument for one of famous classicism architect - Laurynas Stuoka Gucevičius


Wawrzyniec Gucewicz (he never used the name "Stuoka" himself) was a great Polish-Lithuanian architect, who in his last will dedicated all his works to the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth (for which he also fought against the Russians). Thus, his legacy belongs to both Lithuania and Poland.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Varsben said:


> Sadly, shortly afterwards she died in Kraków (Krokuva)


And what is more, she was buried in Vilnius cathedral.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

View from *Šatrija mound* in Samogitia

Push on picture and You will see panorama view


panoramas.lt


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Kaunas oldtown*









All rights reserved by Lietuva2010

*Klaipėda port*








All rights reserved by Lietuva2010


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

Varsben said:


> Interesting pics of Lithuania, looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> Now for the sake of a more complete historical description of the images published in this thread, some complementary information for forumers who don't know much about the history of Lithuania.
> 
> ...


Actually, Laurynas Gucevičius (in Polish _Wawrzyniec Gucewicz_) was born in a village near Kupiškis in a farmers familly. So, there was a problem with his surname, because until 19cent. there were no research, analyses in defining surnames in nowadays Lithuania territory and in particular - farmers surnames. Polonized form have came from Church metrics, and this was quite common particularly if the priest was a pole. For instance, my greatgrandfathers name was actually simmilar - Kontautas (polonized form - Kontowt), even he did not knew any word in Polish.
Yes, you are right, he never used "Stuoka" himself and "Stuoka" is just a misunderstanding. He used the name *Montrimas (which is absolutely lithuanian name, even though very old name) *(in Polish _Wawrzyniec Montrym Gucewicz) and Gucevičius_ - probably because Gucevičius would sound more..hm..noble. Well, this is just a theory, but emphasis must be put on his own action - when did he start to use his surname(s).
There is one good article about his surname, but it is in lithuanian language, so I think it would be pointless to post it here.
Speaking about his heritage. L.G was highly influenced by French architecture school. I found it difficult in comparing (neo)classical architecture in Poland (Crown) and in Lithuania (part of GDL) - there are many differences. I see that L.G was more "French style architect" which makes him, in my opinion, more unique in all region. 
I do not think that there is any problem speaking to whom belongs his legacy.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Prosp said:


> I do not think that there is any problem speaking to whom belongs his legacy.


I Agree, it is the same with all noblemans, creators of Both Nation Republic.


----------



## Kubrov (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice pics of these new villagies/towns near capital 

Oh sh*t if I will be famous in the future I should distinctly write that I am Pole, because after my death Lithuanians could write that I was Lithuanian


----------



## Kubrov (Jul 26, 2012)

His (Gucewicz's/Gucevicius's) mother was Polish, father Lithuanian. I read it somewhere.



Prosp said:


> I do not think that there is any problem speaking to whom belongs his legacy.


As you and Depeched have written he was ours, Polish and Lithuanian...hmmm Republican? ;-) Long live Poland and Lithuania, let's stop this wars between our nations.

I'm waiting for next photos from Lithuania...


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Recognise anyone? Kaunas city day (quite late in evening so picture has grain)


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

Kubrov said:


> Very nice pics of these new villagies/towns near capital
> 
> Oh sh*t if I will be famous in the future I should distinctly write that I am Pole, because after my death Lithuanians could write that I was Lithuanian


I think it is a common problem between all nations which had a common history. But facts and discussions always give clear answers 



Kubrov said:


> His (Gucewicz's/Gucevicius's) mother was Polish, father Lithuanian. I read it somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frankly i am not sure. As I know, His mother was a peasant from a little village, her name/surname is Kotryna Žekonytė-Masiulienė (in polish _Katarzyny Masulowej (_I do not know how to write Žekonytė in polish and sorry for my bad polish_)_). Surname is actually a lithuanian one.
On the other hand - does it matter? Let's look to the historical context - Commonwealth. This is an answer. We can speak about L.G. maybe from ethnic side of the view, but it would be more or less controversial and maybe not historically right, even though it is a fact and we can not ignore it.
Speaking about L.G. - he had a strong influence on lithuanian architecture mindset, concepts, particularly during interwar. Maybe someday Depeched will post photos/snapshots of building of the Bank of Lithuania in Kaunas, which I must say - it is worth the attention.

I totally agree with. Let's stop this war. For instance, in Vilnius there are no war between lithuanians and poles of Lithuania. How can be a war, when we are all friends (or have polish/lthuanian friends), we all drink beer together, go to schools/universities and so on and on. The war is only in politicians heads, not between ordinary people and I think everyone in Lithuania - no matter who they are - will say the same. Even statistics of trade, commercial activities between Lt/PL, PL/LT clearly show that there no signs of war


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Smalininkai town in Minor Lithuania*














































Old cemetery near Smalininkai










*Vėliuona*
Old inventory










From Veliuona mound, there are two mounds where were one of most important wooden castles against Teutonic Order


















Nemunas panorama from mound


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Aštrioji Kirsna estate 
still waiting for better time, but still beautiful. Southwest of Lithuania.
was a terrible weather


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Medvegalis mound
here was one of imporant wooden castle, during war against crusaders.
Lithuanians were only one tribe of Balts, later nation which held the field against huge western Europe army machine in XIII-XV c.









_book "Unseen Lithuania"_

Raudone castle
Residence castle, XVI (XIX) c.









_book "Unseen Lithuania"_

Panemunės (Vytėnų, Gelgaudų) castle
Residence castle XVII c.









_book "Unseen Lithuania"_


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Palanga estate










Lentvaris estate










Vilkėnai estate









from book "Unseen Lithuania"


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

2009.
Reburial of one of the greatest XVI c. noblemans of Grand Duchy of Lithuania - Radvilos in Dubingiai. 



> Mikalojus Radvila Juodasis, nicknamed The Black (Polish: Mikołaj Krzysztof Radziwiłł , Belarusian: Мікалай Радзівіл Чорны, Latin: Nicolaus Radvil also known as Mikołaj Radziwiłł The Fifth, 1515 – 1565) was Lithuanian noble[1] of the Grand Duchy of Lithuania, voivode of Vilnius, Grand Grand Lithuanian Chancellor and the Grand Hetman of Lithuania.





> Mikalojus Radvila, nicknamed The Red (Polish; Mikolaj Radziwill) was a Lithuanian noble , Palatine of Vilnius, Grand Chancellor of Lithuania and Grand Lithuanian Hetman (from 1576) in the Grand Duchy of Lithuania and later in Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth.
























































photos from: http://www.lrytas.lt/-1252133587125...žiams-atgulė-dubingiuose-nuotraukos-video.htm


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Symbol of Klaipėda - sailboat "Meridianas" which was built after WWII in Finland, goes to the voyage of repair*


















































































Photos from: http://verslas.delfi.lt/automoto/meridianas-gris-po-pusmecio.d?id=59955767


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Nice views from abondoned Vilnius Vizitiečiai church where during Soviet occupation times was a prison.*




























*All photos are here and all rights reserved by :* *www.niekonaujo.lt*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm giving you guys until tomorrow morning my time to remove all the offensive tags, failure to do so will receive infractions.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Something more than photos: Heritage of Lithuania

Lithuanian Jewish (Litvakai) grandchild - *Philip Glass*

*Metamarphosis 2*


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*The old Soviet times bridge demolition in Kaunas*

_Photos Renatas Dūda_




































source: http://www.myliukauna.lt/lt/naujienos/laisvalaikis/tilto-sprogdinima-prisiminus


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Nemunas river and Merkinė town views* 
_South of Lithuania_


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Trakai castle in winter*
_photo by *Lettered* in miestai.net/forumas
_


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius St. Holy Trinity Greek Orthodox rites church*



> First wooden ortodox church was built here in 1347. Current church was built in 1514 by Konstantinas Ostrogiškis (pol. Konstanty Ostrogski, bel. Канстантын Іванавіч Астроскі) after famous victory in Orša/Orsha battle between Grand Duchy of Lithuania, Kingdom of Poland and Grand Duchy of Moscow armies. XVI c. transffered for Uniates. Church 1821 was closed, here was established gymnasium of Orthodoxes. During 1941-1991 church was closed, now transfered for Greek Catholic community. Mass are held in the Ukrainian language.


_http://lt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vilniaus_Švč._Trejybės_Graikų_apeigų_katalikų_bažnyčia_

My own photos:





































Belfry


















_Lietuvos architektūros istorija. I tomas_


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Royal palace of Lithuania*
_Built in XV-XVI c. , demolished after Russia Empire occupation in 1800
Now are rebuilding_









http://www.vpd.lt/uploads/b_slides/slide_3.png









































































Findings from the palace place during archeological excavations and future exhibits, now that's all stored in other museum





































Palace still not opened but as you saw It hosts various events




























All photos from page: _www.valdovurumai.lt_

About architecture of Royal palace will be in thread: Classic Architecture of Lithuania


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Some Vilnius underground places*
_It was used to by Jewish partisans during WWII_
















































Photos by Martynas Rutkus


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Truly amazing!


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*More from Royal Palace Of G.D.Lithuania*

Palace from above during rebuilding 2008









http://www.fotoskrydis.lt/wp-content/gallery/valdovurumai/cimg1243.jpg

2009









http://www.fotoskrydis.lt/wp-content/gallery/valdovurumai/valdovurumai.jpg

Panorama views
by _*www.fotoskrydis.lt*_

_Push on pictures and you will see all panorama view_
*Red lines on square show former other buildings of Vilnius lower castle*



Upper and lower castles remains with Vilnius oldtown


----------



## U-1206 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would be a nice thread if it hadn't been hijacked by the Polish imperialist forces.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

U-1206 said:


> Would be a nice thread if it hadn't been hijacked by the Polish imperialist forces.


+1

Those revisionist, revanchist political tags: kresy wschodnie, województwo wileńskie :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Palanga Tiškevičiai palace*

Photos by *xxl*

More amazing his photos here: _http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showpost.php?p=596177&postcount=24
_




























*Dija*photo

More here photos from this place: _http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showpost.php?p=597023&postcount=26_


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

They might have been shown already, but do you have any pictures from the beach during summer? And maybe with crowd?


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Lithuanian seaside
*
*Palanga*









_http://tavopalanga.wordpress.com/_









_http://www.nejau.net/mini-atostogos-palanga-2009_









_http://www.nejau.net/mini-atostogos-palanga-2009_









_http://www.nejau.net/mini-atostogos-palanga-2009_









_http://www.nejau.net/mini-atostogos-palanga-2009_

*Šventoji*









_http://www.nejau.net/mini-atostogos-palanga-2009_

Old wooden bridge









_http://www.nejau.net/mini-atostogos-palanga-2009_









_http://s972.beta.photobucket.com/user/margo_klaipeda/media/kre-34.jpg.html_

More photos here: _*http://www.nejau.net/mini-atostogos-palanga-2009*_

*According lonelyplanet.com second best in the world beach is in Lithuania!*
*
Curonian spit beach*



> This 98km lick of sand is a wondrous mixture of dunes (some as high as 200m) and forest – the smell of pine will impart an otherworldly quality to your hammock time. Wilhelm von Humboldt believed that a trip to the Curonian Spit was essential nourishment for the soul, and Thomas Mann was also a fan. It’s said that around 14 villages are buried under the endless, shifting dunes, making the Spit a kind of Baltic Sahara.


_http://www.lonelyplanet.com/india/travel-tips-and-articles/43811#_

*Smiltyne beach*









Photo by rovinglight









Photo by rovinglight









Photo by rovinglight









Photo by rovinglight









Photo by rovinglight









Photo by Mildap









_http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae205/margo_klaipeda/herbst-2.jpg

_ A little bit winter photos from Palanga seaside


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Curonian spit wonders*
Unforgettable views









_Private swap - Postcard LT004 from Jurga_


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Really nice, have to go there next year and visit the beaches as well. Thank a lot, you are the best!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Next person who tries to stir the pot by making offensive tags gets an infraction. I can CLEARLY see who did them all. *


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

El Dee said:


> Really nice, have to go there next year and visit the beaches as well. Thank a lot, you are the best!


Remember, that a lot of these photos are not mine Thanks for photographers

_More from Lithuanian seaside_


Remember, that a lot of these photos are not mine Thanks for photographers More from Lithuanian seaside









Photo by 0dis









Photo by 0dis









Photo by 0dis









Photo by Gytaute Akstinaitė


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Over Curonian lagoon (Kuršių marios), from Ventė to Nida*









Photo from: *http://www.panoramio.com/photo/114750*


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Video about Biržuvėnai wooden manor*


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Kaunas towers*

Photos by *A. Aleksandravičius*


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius St. John church belfry and part of Vilnius University*

My own photo


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Raudondvaris*









_From book "Unseen Lithuania"_


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Salakas church*









Photo by MariukasM


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Lithuania...:cheers:


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Taurapilis Mound near Tauragnas lake*








Photo by MariukasM


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*From Taurapilis (Taurus castle) mound to Tauragnas lake*









Photo by MariukasM


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Photo from Facebook: We love Lithuania


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Liškiava church and monastery*









Photo by Zitas Vanagas from Facebook: We love Lithuania


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius centre*









Photo by Jonas Udris from Facebook: We love Lithuania


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Which street is this? I haven't seen this area when I was there. Is it close to the old city?


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Not so far, about 1 km
More from this area









Photo by Artūras Zks from Facebook: We love Lithuania


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius, about 1960*









Photo from: :Vilniaus šiokiadieniai. 1965


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Lithuanian beauty* and child's drawing on pic









Photo from book: :Vilniaus šiokiadieniai. 1965


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

360 panorama of Central Vilnius: http://www.vfoto.lt/20100325_heliosCity_360/


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius baroque, about 1960*









Photo from book: :Vilniaus šiokiadieniai. 1965


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Waiting for New Year
*Vilnius TV tower*









Photo by Laimonas Ciūnys from Facebook: We love Lithuania









Photo by Laimonas Ciūnys from Facebook: We love Lithuania


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius TV tower*









Photo by Elena Grimalienė from Facebook: We Love Lithuania


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Užutrakis manor*









Photo by Viktorija Pakausytė from Facebook: We Love Lithuania


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Pažaislis monastery*









Photo by Saulius Kvietka from Facebook: We Love Lithuania


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

del


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank You, You too, now my own photo

*Vilnius cathedral , monument fo Grand Duke Gediminas and Palace of Grand Dukes*


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy New Year from Vilnius









Photo by Rolandas Misius from Facebook: We Love Lithuania


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Lambardžiai village, Samogitia.
Photo by Birutė Mickienė from Facebook: We Love Lithuania


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

El Dee said:


> Damn, some amazing pictures again. Like that one from Kaunas too. When was this one made? Because it's so crowded over there and when I was in Kaunas it was pretty quiet.


When You have been there?
There was a chirstmas time. 

*Vilnius part of new city*

Photo by Imantas Boiko from onLithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius. Neris river. Upper and Lower castle *

Photo by Diana Garbačiauskienė from onLithuania.com


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Depeched said:


> When You have been there?
> There was a chirstmas time.


Allright, it makes sense. I've been in Kaunas for only 1 day, so I didn't see that much. I have some photos, but they don't have the quality that the other photos have in this thread. I went there on a thursday in july so ofcourse it wasn't be busy. 

Thanks for the new picture of Vilnius, just got myself a new desktop background :colgate:


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Trakai Island Castle
Vilnius County | Vilniaus apskritis









Trakai Island Castle 2, by Dmitry A. Mottl, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

El Dee said:


> I went there on a thursday in july so ofcourse it wasn't be busy.


Well, You picked wrong season and wrong cities to measure crowdedness of Lithuanian settlements. Actually, in June, July, August more than half of populations of these, go to the villages, have holidays near the lakes in Utena region, but mostly go to the seaside -  Palanga and  Klaipėda. During summertime, Klaipėda is probably the largest city in Lithuania and Palanga resort - the most overcrowded.


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

KonstantinasŠirvydas said:


> Well, You picked wrong season and wrong cities to measure crowdedness of Lithuanian settlements. Actually, in June, July, August more than half of populations of these, go to the villages, have holidays near the lakes in Utena region, but mostly go to the seaside - Palanga and Klaipėda. During summertime, Klaipėda is probably the largest city in Lithuania and Palanga resort - the most overcrowded.


I know, but I had to be in Kaunas. But luckily I went to Vilnius for a couple of days, and went to Kaunas in the morning and left in the evening. If everything is gonna be allright, I will go to Vilnius for about 5 months so I hope that I can see more of the country then. I'd really want to see the hill of crosses.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Photo by Ričardas Pikelis from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Zarasai observation circle/path. :cheers:








www.architektusajunga.lt


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Ultramodern library in Vilnius. :cheers:








www.architektusajunga.lt


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Vilnius. Capital city of Lithuania. Both ancient and modern. 








www.architektusajunga.lt


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

New quarters rise near Kaunas, the second largest city of Lithuania, situated in the middle of the country. 








www.architektusajunga.lt


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Telšiai town - the Capital of  Samogitia region.































































































 Photos.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Couple more of library in Vilnius.








www.architektusajunga.lt









www.architektusajunga.lt









www.architektusajunga.lt









www.architektusajunga.lt









www.architektusajunga.lt

Architects.








www.architektusajunga.lt


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Library should of been in the center of the city to replace some old and ugly building instead.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Сталин;99509477 said:


> Library should of been in the center of the city to replace some old and ugly building instead.


No. Old and ugly buildings  are being transformed into nice and modern in the centre.

Library building is situated in a very special place. There are universities, science research institutes, labs, parks, forests, high-tech science valley is rising. In 5 years, there will be  the whole new quarter of buildings in Saulėtekis, that  will form a nice cluster of modern architecture near the library.


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

In my opinion the library fits perfect in the surroundings. A library should be a quiet place, the surroundings are. I always study in the library in my city, which is in the middle of the centre, and the study place must be quiet but we can still hear some sounds coming from the centre (especially during weekends). 
I think that Vilnius needs one nice tower with a height around 140 meters or something like that, but I am not sure if there's a demand for it.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Well, Vilnius University has not only this modern library on the outskirts, but also historical library (from 1570) in the very heart of the Old Town so it is only up to people, what they chose, where to study or read books, what place is more convenient for them or which has better aura.
I will probably be visiting both from time to time.
If we started talks about libraries, here are some photos from the historical library:




































 Photos

Here are some more:













































 Photos

This library of Vilnius is into this list:
_The Most Beautiful Libraries in the World_
http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/christoph-steelbach-bibliotheken 

Waiting to see the new library in some _the most modern_ list. 

And what tower do You mean? There is Europa tower in the centre (height 129 or 148,3 m.), so You probably mean more towers like that one. 








http://www.efoto.lt/user/kubiliukas









http://www.efoto.lt/node/266437


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Some more interiors of the University of Vilnius. 
One of my favorite interiors.




































 Photos.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

One of the most rich in both bird species and numbers of individual winged creatures, swamp and lake in Europe -  Žuvintas, Southern Lithuania, important natural place, now under strict State and UNESCO protection. 


> Nature reserve
> 
> It is a strictly protected reserve. It is first Nature Reserve in Lithuania, established by an outstanding Lithuanian naturalist and ornithologist professor Tadas Ivanauskas (1882–1970) in 1937. Žuvintas Strict Nature Reserve was enrolled into the International list of Designated Wetlands and Shallow Waters of International Importance (Ramsar Convention) since 1993. Žuvintas Biosphere Reserve has the status of Important Bird Area (IBA) and Site of Community Importance (SAC) in compliance with the established criteria for European conservation territories of natural Habitats and of Wild Fauna and Flora since 2004. In 2011 it has become a UNESCO Biosphere Reserve.











http://www.efoto.lt/node/774388









http://www.efoto.lt/node/680251









http://www.efoto.lt/node/680251









http://www.efoto.lt/node/271657









http://www.efoto.lt/node/271657









http://www.efoto.lt/node/271657









http://www.efoto.lt/node/271657









http://www.efoto.lt/node/271657


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Some more photos of nature of Žuvintas.
www.zuvintas.lt/


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Drink off Lithuania. :cheers:


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Understand Lithuania.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Hill of Crosses
Šiauliai County









Colina de las Cruces, by Poco a Poco, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Kaunas at night.

Golden Parazyth. Electronic music performer from Kaunas and  Kaunas Railway bridge (built 1862).













http://www.efoto.lt/node/230525









http://www.efoto.lt/node/310072









http://www.efoto.lt/node/235961

Kaunas railway station at night.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/195342

Vilijampolė bridge at night and lonely truck driver on the road.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/333476

Akropolis mall and Christ's Resurrection Church.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/186300









http://www.efoto.lt/node/214271









http://www.efoto.lt/node/315712

Huge quarter of multi-storey buildings doesn't sleep.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/309828


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Trakai vokė palace
*

Photo by Diana Garbačiauskienė from www.onLithuania.com









*Vilnius at night*

Photo by Giedrius Kriūkas from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovricico said:


> Hill of Crosses
> Šiauliai County
> 
> 
> ...


amazing.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius, near Valakampiai*

Photo by Andrius Kacevičius from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Klaipėda*

Photo by : Ramunas Zablackas


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Lithuanian Baltic sea*

Photo by Mindaugas Riauka from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

The Bank of Lithuania. Central building on Gediminas avenue, Vilnius.
www.lb.lt






















































Fountain in the courtyard and sculpture by Romas Kvintas.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Historical building in Kaunas. Art deco + neoclassical building, designed by Mykolas Songaila in the 1930s.
www.lb.lt










Are You ready? Be afraid.


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Amazing. I should really notice these place and visit them by myself.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Interiors in the Old Town of Vilnius.








www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt 









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt

In destroyed by commies church. Under restoration now.








www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt

The same church from the outside.








www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt









www.kpd.lt


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

This time Užgavėnės ancient fest is taking place in Lithuania! It is Baltic Pagan festival, that celebrates the Spring and the end of Winter. During it, one personification of Winter - Lašininis (Fatback Man), fights with Kanapinis (Cannabis Man), that is Spring and spring wins. Later all the people start to dance around the fire, singing "Winter, winter go away! Winter, winter, go away!" and burn huge man-like sculpture, made of hay. Then all the people, who all use various masks: of devils, animals, old men and women, dressed with colorful costumes, loudly sing and dance, scream and celebrate, then share their home-made pancakes with each other.
A fight between Cannabis Man and Fatty Man, music, dances, pancakes, fire! :naughty:


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

^^








http://www.efoto.lt/node/771640









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170283









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170377









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170377









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170283


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Užgavėnės day, home-made masks. 









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170639









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170639









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170639









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170639









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170639









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170639









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170639









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170639









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170639









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170639









http://www.efoto.lt/node/170639









http://www.efoto.lt/node/579604


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.efoto.lt/node/367919
















http://www.efoto.lt/node/366762 
















http://www.efoto.lt/node/366762 









http://www.efoto.lt/node/366762 









http://www.efoto.lt/node/366762


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.efoto.lt/node/367203









http://www.efoto.lt/node/367203









http://www.efoto.lt/node/367203









http://www.efoto.lt/node/367203









http://www.efoto.lt/node/367203









http://www.efoto.lt/node/367203









http://www.efoto.lt/node/367203









http://www.efoto.lt/node/367203









http://www.efoto.lt/node/367203









http://www.efoto.lt/node/367203









http://www.efoto.lt/node/367203


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Užutrakis manor

Photo by Romas Šematovičius from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Courtyard of rebuilt palace of Grand Dukes of Lithuania in Vilnius*

V. Abramauskas photos













































_Facebook: Vilniaus pilių direkcija_


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Is this the white building that you'll face if you come from the Gediminas avenue


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ It is Royal palace of Lithuania (rebuilt 1987-...).

www.valdovurumai.lt


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

*Vilnius at night.*
Neris river at night.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/863208

Modern Vilnius.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/870803

Old Vilnius.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/886366

Belmontas as seen from Pučkoriai outcrop, Pavilniai Regional Park, Vilnius.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/910017


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Užgavėnės.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/915057









http://www.efoto.lt/node/915057









http://www.efoto.lt/node/915057









http://www.efoto.lt/node/915057


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Užgavėnės in Kaunas.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971

Winter VS Spring fight.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971

Morė will be burned.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971

It symbolizes the end of Winter and the beginning of Spring.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971

Goodbye, personification of Winter.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914971


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Užgavėnės in Vilnius. Hey, Horse. Aren't You in Sartai? 








http://www.efoto.lt/node/644349









http://www.efoto.lt/node/41900









http://www.efoto.lt/node/41900









http://www.efoto.lt/node/41900









http://www.efoto.lt/node/41900









http://www.efoto.lt/node/41900









http://www.efoto.lt/node/41900









http://www.efoto.lt/node/41900









http://www.efoto.lt/node/41900


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

KonstantinasŠirvydas said:


> Užgavėnės in Vilnius. Hey, Horse. Aren't You in Sartai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Žemaitukas horse.
One of the oldest horse breeds in Europe.



> The Žemaitukas (plural: Žemaitukai, literally: little Samogitian) is a historic pony breed from Lithuania. Known from the 6–7th centuries, it was used as a war horse by the Lithuanians during the Northern Crusades and is hailed in Lithuania as part of the state's historic heritage.


Žemaitukai horses at their pasture in Lithuanian village.








gintarinesvajone.lt


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Sartai horse races. Traditional. Take place every first weekend of February in  Dusetos town from the beginning of the 19th century. 








http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/565355









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914273/86

Every year, this event attract tens of thousands of horse and race lovers to the town.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/914273/86









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914273/86









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914273/86









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914273/86









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914273/86









http://www.efoto.lt/node/914273/86


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

My own photos


*Punia*
Small town in South Lithuania 

An interesting fact that there was one of most important wooden castle in Grand Duchy of Lithuania during war against Teutonic Order. After victory, here was built stone royal mansion with some defensive traits.

Town in map:

https://maps.google.lt/maps?q=Punia...rajono+savivaldybė,+Alytaus+apskritis&t=m&z=6

*Photos*
View from mound to Nemunas river










Panorama










Place, where was wooden castle and later stone royal mansion, nothing left only mound, ruins are underground










Mound is overgrown with trees










Neo-baroque Punia church


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Kaunas cathedral*
My own photos


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know where to put it, so I do it over here. A short episode about Lithuania on Dutch television, might be interesting.

http://www.uitzendinggemist.nl/afleveringen/1326910

They show Palanga and the place where the Soviet based their rockets aimed at Western-Europe. Don't mention the guy who's presenting, he always tries to be funny, but he's not.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you, a little bit short, but nice. When Western Europe will stop call Lithuania and other Baltic states post-Soviet states.


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Depeched said:


> Thank you, a little bit short, but nice. When Western Europe will stop call Lithuania and other Baltic states post-Soviet states.


In matter of fact, some people still call Ukraine, Belarus and Baltic states Russia. It's just because they grew up with this idea. There's very few knowledge about these countries in Western Europe, because people still have this idea that everything is gray over there. I had no idea what to expect when I went to Lithuania, and it really surprised me that's why I became more and more interested. The most ridiculous prejudice is that the people from these countries don't speak any English at all. But luckely the people who believe that, can speak English very well (sarcasm). 

But on the other hand, the people I spoke in Poland and Lithuania believe that there is no poverty in Western Europe. It's just a lack of knowledge. So I can't wait to discover the places from this thread by myself and show them over here to invalidate the prejudices.

About the episode: it's very short indeed. There's another episode from the same broadcaster, this is about Vilnius. A Dutchmen who lives there explains why people should visit it. You can't understand it, but if you want the link send me a message.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope everything is changing.
For baltic nations , when someone called us the Russians, you know it is hurt.
We are other nations (Lithuanians, Latvians, Estonians), firstly not Slavs as are Russians, Belarusians, Ukrainians.
Occupation started in 1940, one of historical photo:

Soviets occupie Lithuania in 1940, on the left you see coat of arms of Lithuania, which was forbbiden during Soviet occupation.










Thousands died, thousands were deported to Siberia

....

*Vilnius university*

Photo by Laimonas Ciunys from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

I know. Unfortunately I can't see the picture. And I would like to talk about it for a bit longer, but I might bore the others with it because it's a photo thread. Nice photo from the Vilnius University. Will apply for it to study there from september till january  Hope my current study will be completed then so I can go discover Lithuania.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

I have no idea how many people, who look this thread, speak German, but this video, a little bit old already, from the 90s, is very special. It shows Vilnius from interesting angles and I decided to post it here anyway.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Photo by Bronislovas Ambrazas from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Ancient frescoes on the facades of the University of Vilnius. 








vu.lt


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius oldtown *
from "unseen Lithuania" book































































http://www.neregetalietuva.lt/album.php


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Are these outdated pictures? Because I see no fountain at the square at the town hall.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

El Dee said:


> Are these outdated pictures? Because I see no fountain at the square at the town hall.


I think, pictures were taken about 10 years ago.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Photo from "Unseen Lithuania"


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Depeched said:


> I think, pictures were taken about 10 years ago.


Do you have any pictures of LT from the 1990s?


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*End of Soviet era*
1989

Amazing photos by Vytautas Janulis






















































Basketball stars -V. Chomičius and A. Sabonis with historical Lithuania flag which was forbidden during Soviet occupation










Baltic way- from Vilnius till Tallin










More photos by this author you can find here: 
http://www.efoto.lt/nuotrauka/1989?page=2

1991 January 13








http://www.desinieji.lt/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/sausio13.jpg


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Šateikiai church*

Here married famous Lithuanian artist - M. K. Čiurlionis with S. Kymantaitė. It was in 1909.









Photo by Unseen Lithuania (www.neregetalietuva.lt)


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius*










Largest lake in Lithuania - Drūkšiai. Eastern Lithuania










Photos by "Unseen Lithuania"


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Klaipėda

Photo from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Photo by Audrius Turskas from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vilnius, baroque and gothic*

Lamonas Ciunys photo from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Vilnius By me 




















near Vilnius


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

When did you go?


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Some photos of Pre War Lithuania

1936









Freedom avenue in Kaunas










From Kaunas to Vilnius. 1940









1936. In Curonian spit



















bernardinai.lt


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice and funny photo
*On Germany (East Prussia) -Lithuania border in 1932*
Hard question. Emigration or immigration?









_Facebook: Lietuva senosiose fotografijose_


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius










Photo by Rolandas Misus from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## Rattan11 (Feb 22, 2013)

Really very beautiful place to visit..Thanks for sharing such a nice views...


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Photo by Augenijus Rauduvė from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

From "Unseen Lithuania"
www.neregetalietuva.lt


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Even though the pictures come from google and are in a small size, I couldn't resist placing them here.


Vilnius, Gedimino Prospektas by Antonio Barba Ojeda, on Flickr










http://vilniusmiestas.blogas.lt/










http://www.vilnius-tourism.lt/turizmas/lankytinos-vietos/top-20/gedimino-prospektas/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Could you post their links (credits) too


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Christos greece can you erase these provocative tags? I hope someone who doing it will be banned. We talk about it before


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Narrow Gauge train in North Lithuania*

Photo by Vaidas Pupelis from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

El Dee said:


> When did you go?


in june


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Magical Lithuania.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/619521









http://www.efoto.lt/node/618552









http://www.efoto.lt/node/630273









http://www.efoto.lt/node/674217









http://www.efoto.lt/node/697915


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Lithuanian seaside*

Photo by Kazys Mikalauskas from www.onLithuania.com









*By the way, someone will erase this provocative tags?*


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Depeched said:


> *By the way, someone will erase this provocative tags?*


:|

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=polish+provinces

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=*polish+heritage

and many more. uke:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone putting provocative tags again will be automatically brigged! You've been warned!


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Krokų Lanka - the only lake in Lithuania, that was formed when alluvium - soil, brought by the river to its delta, separated bay from the rest of the Curonian lagoon. Somethng like this type of lakes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gloe_Lakes or just marine type lake.

Krokų Lanka lake.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/252925

The same lake from the book "Unseen Lithuania" (I suggest for all the guests buying it while in Lithuania). 








"Unseen Lithuania"









"Unseen Lithuania"

Here a little town of Rusnė is seen. This town is located on the largest island in Lithuania. Every spring, the whole island is totally flooded. 








"Unseen Lithuania"


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Ventė Cape - magical place in the Western Lithuania. In spring and autumn, hundreds of thousands of birds migrate to the South or to the North.  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








wiki


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Ventė Cape from the sky. 








"Unseen Lithuania"

Nice 19th century lighthouse in Ventė. Curonian Spit is seen in the distance.








"Unseen Lithuania"

The whole territory is just 1-2 meters above the sea level, so many canals and some buildings from the 19th century, that regulate the level of water. 








"Unseen Lithuania"


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Short video of Lithuania when the photographs for the album "Unseen Lithuania" were taken.


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

KonstantinasŠirvydas said:


> :|
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=polish+provinces
> 
> ...


I never understand the relation between Poland and Lithuania, and I never will I think, but this is just childish and almost funny. Just ignore this shit and continue posting nice pictures.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

St. Michael's Renaissance (or Mannerist) church in Vilnius. Finished in 1625. Some say, it is of Dutch/Flemish style. I don't know, can't judge. By it could be true as at that times, Peter Nonhart from the Netherlands was active in various projects in and around Vilnius. 








http://www.efoto.lt/node/174798


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

El Dee said:


> I never understand the relation between Poland and Lithuania, and I never will I think


Well, everything would sound like this.
Grand Duchy of Lithuania and Kingdom of Poland were in various unions for hundreds of years. Firstly, it was personal union, where both countries shared the same rulers, elected separately. Sometimes Lithuanians ellected different rulers than Poles. There were also many conflicts between the two states. Like this, this, this or this, also look at this, one more, another, one more, polemic between Humanist scholars and many more.
During one of such conflicts between Lithuanians and Poles, Polish historian Dlugosz of the mid-15th century, who was close to the royal house in Krakow, depicted Lithuanians as backwards, wrote fairy tales, like for example, that Polish army in Grunwald won the battle alone and Lithuanians escaped. He also wrote lies, that Polish army had the best weapons of that time and Lithuanians were without armor, without weapons, almost barehanded, with bear skins and so on. These messages are *only* in Dlugosz, other historical sources (of Germans', Russians, etc.) depict entirely different things. Also, this point of view is not supported neither by archaeological findings, nor by modern historians (Lithuanian, German and most of Polish).
Facts are entirely different. Lithuanians created Lithuanian shield, what was very progressive and spread firstly to Russians, Poles, later to Teutonic knights and Czechs.
Other thing, it is known from historical sources how Vytautas before the battle, lend money to his cousin Jogaila to hire more men and to buy and produce more weapons - to modernize Polish army.
Later Poles always tried to incorporate Grand Duchy of Lithuania into Poland entirely. There were such attempts from the 14th century on, but all of these failed (here (nb! from "The reverse was also true [...]")here, also separate borders - marked, separate military, separate budgets, separate "ministers", separate universities for the Duchy and the Crown, separate church provinces, etc.), both states were separate, but within an Union (something like EU nowadays ).
The last attempt to make Grand Duchy of Lithuania province of Poland was made when the Constitution of 3rd May, 1791, was appointed, but already three months later, this document crossed out these tries (look back). :lol: 

When we have 19th century - the century or Romanticism and the birth of Nations, etc.
One of such Polish Romantic painters was Jan Matejko. From the scientific point of view, his drawings are veeery far from reality, pure Romanticism. But nice drawings, impressive!
Here is his drawing Battle of Grunwald.
Here Lithuanians are painted barehanded, naked, fighting against armored Teutons. Total nonsense, worth less than one cent. :lol:








wiki

Here is an like Poles, Czechs are drawn, armored.








wiki

You see. Total lol, yeah. 
Also, this painter faked many weapons, giving some characters weapons from 16th or even 18th century. 

Here is another of his drawings. It is named "The baptism of Lithuania" or "Polish civilizational mission". Lithuania herself accepted Christianity. Vytautas himself was baptizing Lithuanians, together with his cousin Jogaila. The drawing shows this different "Poland state is baptizing pagan Lithuania".
Look - the coat of arms of Poland, etc.








wiki

Then the monument of Grunwald in Krakow. Made in the beginning of the 20th century. Triumphant Jogaila, Vytautas, his partner, somewhere 5 meters below him. Of course, armored Polish solders with the best ammunition and naked Lithuanians with cudgels.








inyourpocket.com

Then, journalist and novelist Henryk Sienkiewicz. Citing wiki:"one of the most popular Polish writers at the turn of the 19th and 20th centuries, and received the Nobel Prize in Literature in 1905 for his "outstanding merits as an epic writer." In his books, Lithuanians are often characters. But he shows them like backwards, wild tribe, living in deep forests, not touched by civilization, wearing bear skins and almost living in caves or trees. 

So, at that times, many stereotypes formed and Poles began to feel something like more superior, of very high culture, looking at Lithuania with some unconcealed contempt. 

Inspired by this Romanticism and Polish doctrines like this one (Poles bring culture to the Eastern and Northern peoples, neighbors), one of interwar leaders of Poland said such words (look there what he told about Lithuanians, Ukrainians and Belarusians).
Or what happened to this guy.

Later there were some fights about Vilnius, that was torn away from Lithuania, what it was always part of, for almost 20 years.
Some Poles are extremely angry or sad about the thing, that today it is withing the borders of Lithuania, Lithuanian capital like it always been, so don't be surprised to see some angry comments under some photos of Vilnius or videos from one Internet page to another. They complain, that these 17/19 years within the borders of Poland are more important than more than 600 years as a capital of Lithuania and so on.

In popular culture in Poland, Dlugosz, Sienkiewicz or Matejko are still very popular and people, who are far from scientific history read that fairy tales or look at the drawings of Poles from the Romantic era. 
Also, there may have been just people, still living somewhere deep in the 19th century, less educated people, or who just has inferiority complexes. 

Hope I made the things a little bit more clear. Probably only more complex. :lol:
But I tried.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazing Konstantinas


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Anyone putting provocative tags again will be automatically brigged! You've been warned!


We talked about it. Would be great that you ban them, because these tags always appear


----------



## proto_slavic (Mar 16, 2013)

KonstantinasŠirvydas said:


> Well, everything would sound like this.
> 
> (...)


Sounds like Lithuanian ********... :lol:



Depeched said:


> Would be great that you ban them, because these tags always appear


No, we'll ban yourself, little ****, for messing in the Polish threads. :yes:


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

I just one to show *proto slavic* message for me:



> Today, 07:48 PM **** YOU, Lithuanian *******!


----------



## proto_slavic1 (Mar 16, 2013)

test 123


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, we have psychopaths here!  

Personal message I got. 


> proto_slavic1
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2013
> ...


New tags: kaunas paradiso, polish heritage, ruthenian heritage, wilno nasze!

I guess moderators will ban this psycho.


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

Depeched said:


> Amazing Konstantinas


Amazing, indeed...

Now let me present you with the whole painting. Guess who is in the middle, dressed in red, wielding a sword and dominating the battlefield? 











> Another central figure is *the Lithuanian duke Vytautas *(Witold), dressed in red with a raised sword. Vytautas holds a more prominent position in the painting than his cousin, Polish king Władysław Jagiełło (Jogaila), who is visible in the second plan, mounted, in the top right side.[6] According to Scales and Zimmer, by focusing on Vytautas rather than Jagiełło, Matejko stressed the importance of Lithuania for Poland, and the value of cooperation between the two countries in the Polish–Lithuanian union.[6] Others have noted that this placement likely was influenced by Matejko's reliance on the writings of Jan Długosz, who mistakenly attributed greater importance to Vytautas than to Jagiełło, who in fact commanded the battle


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Grunwald_(painting)

Maybe that Matejko wasn't such a blind nationalist, after all? Especially as he was of Czech origin. 

Starts to get a little more complicated than previously stated, doesn't it? Some food for thought.


----------



## Himmel.Island (Nov 3, 2012)

image ru

[img=http://s13.postimage.org/eefc3gig3/1_1.jpg]

[img=http://s9.postimage.org/w33t9vv17/19_MAZA.jpg]


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

^^








http://www.efoto.lt/node/806949









http://www.efoto.lt/node/679774









http://www.efoto.lt/node/679774









http://www.efoto.lt/node/679774









http://www.efoto.lt/node/851889









http://www.efoto.lt/node/827257









http://www.efoto.lt/node/525644









http://www.efoto.lt/node/499405

Which is which?








http://www.efoto.lt/node/839923









http://www.efoto.lt/node/7961003









http://www.efoto.lt/node/787602









http://www.efoto.lt/node/683097









http://www.efoto.lt/node/681816


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fabulous settings and castle! :cheers:


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Lithuanian folk song here:


----------



## Kubrov (Jul 26, 2012)

KonstantinasŠirvydas said:


> Then the monument of Grunwald in Krakow. Made in the beginning of the 20th century. Triumphant Jogaila, Vytautas, his partner, somewhere 5 meters below him. Of course, armored Polish solders with the best ammunition and naked Lithuanians with cudgels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe this example is a little bit funny  I would like to recall you that this monument is a work of "lietuvių ir lenkų architektas ir skulptorius" "Antanas Vivulskis"... rather Antoni Wiwulski. So tell me... he wasn't this "lietuviu architektas" or Lithuanians from XXc. though the same "way" as Poles about Lithuanians from XVc. :nuts:


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Yes, indeed funny like people, who ordered this monument in Krakow in 1910 had such complexes, that ordered to make Lithuanians according to the fairy tales of Sienkiewicz, with Polska strong attitude, the most funny part, that Polska herself was inside Austria anyway. :lol:
First model of the sculpture was with TWO commanders on the pedestal. The picture of this model is shown at Mickiewicz museum in Paris. So the question is WHO in Krakow were against of two commanders on the pedestal. Some hints for you: Ignacy Jan Paderewski, Juliusz Leo,... ok? :lol:
BTW, google what Vaižgantas and other Lithuanians, who participated in the opening ceremony of the monument, thought of its biased nature. 
This eternal bias was felt by themselves Lithuanians of that time also, there are a lot of historical sources. Not that I invent something new. So, later google what nice sculpture the most prominent Lithuanian sculptor did in 1910s (the name of the sculpture was something like "Mad Polish Eagle attacking Lithuania" - not kidding). :naughty: 
Later he had to destroy the sculpture as the negative Polish public opinion or rather - hysteria, began to rise. 
P.S.This your account will also soon be banned. 

Just 50 steps from Island castle, there are ruins of Peninsula castle in Trakai. :naughty:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kpmst7/4847405724










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2734352005/


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Just found out that our (former) queen from the Netherlands visited Lithuania in 2008 for a State Visit.

http://www.uitzendinggemist.net/aflevering/19306/Nos_De_Koningin_In_Litouwen.html

It shows something from Vilnius as well, the national cemmetary and the celebration of midsummer night as I can understand. Commentary is in Dutch unfortunately.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Could someone erase these tags?*

Sea shore near Palanga









Photo by : Mindaugas Riauka from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Baroque Troškūnai church in northern Lithuania*



































































































Photos from here: http://foto.delfi.lt/picture/2231425/

*....tags tags tags..*


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Spring - but in Lithuania still winter*









Photo by Arnoldas Ivanauskas from www.onLithuania.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All tags abusers have been brigged, further violators would be suspensed longer or even banned.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

University Vilnius (Alma Mater Vilnensis)










Liškiava monastery










Presidential Palace in Vilnius








Photo by Laimonas Ciunys: http://www.efoto.lt/user/7332/nuotraukos?page=1


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Catacombs Under Church, Holy spirit church in Vilnius*













































epaveldas.lt


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Architecture of Vilnius. 1900-2013. A book.
Look here: http://issuu.com/vilniusarchitectureguide/docs/vilniusarchitectureguide?mode=window&pageNumber=1
Shortened electronic version.


----------



## Himmel.Island (Nov 3, 2012)

free photo hosting


photo hosting


upload foto


upload


upload pic


upload foto


online photo storage


picture upload


pic upload


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Depeched said:


> *Catacombs Under Church, Holy spirit church in Vilnius*


Is this place accessible for the citizens? And where is this church in Vilnius?


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Vilnius By me


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

El Dee said:


> Is this place accessible for the citizens? And where is this church in Vilnius?


Thi place is forbidden for everyone. This church is in oldtown with abandoned monastery.









Photo by Antanas Baltrušaitis: http://www.efoto.lt/node/134943


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Sea gate. Klaipėda*













































Photos by Karolis Kybartas: http://www.efoto.lt/user/23928/nuotraukos?page=4


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Pervalka lighthouse*









http://www.efoto.lt/node/921633


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Modern quarter of Vilnius. 








http://www.efoto.lt/node/64478









http://www.efoto.lt/node/821603

This inhabitant of Vilnius says she loves this building. :banana:








http://www.efoto.lt/node/845017









http://www.efoto.lt/node/845017









http://www.efoto.lt/node/845017









http://www.efoto.lt/node/845017









http://www.efoto.lt/node/821603









http://www.efoto.lt/node/927932









http://www.efoto.lt/node/927932









http://www.efoto.lt/node/927932









http://www.efoto.lt/node/927932









http://www.efoto.lt/node/423498









http://www.efoto.lt/node/744910









http://www.efoto.lt/node/744910









http://www.efoto.lt/node/744910









http://www.efoto.lt/node/61894









http://www.efoto.lt/node/632786

:|


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Panoramas of the Old Town of Vilnius. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

St. John's street.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/634299

Literatų/Writers' street.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/635377

Inside the Orthodox Cathedral.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/573742

The main square of the Republic of Užupis.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/452539

Crossroads of Pilies (Castle) and Bernardines' street at silent winter night.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/343368


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

 King Mindaugas bridge.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/643403

Huge Old Town of Vilnius at gloomy weather.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/595150

Inside the St. Catherine's church, there is music hall currently.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/594170

The river Vilnia (Vilnelė) separates the Old Town from the Republic of Užupis (litterally: Republic of The Other Side of The River). Huge Orthodox Cathedral was firstly built in Gothic style in the 14th century, but later, in the 19th century was dressed in Georgian style.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/633387

19th century bridge over Vilnelė river. "Vilnis" means "wave" in Lithuanian, while "Vilnelė" means "Little wave". 








http://www.efoto.lt/node/417418


The water is very clean in the river and many people in summer bath in the very center of the Old Town. Another 19th century bridge.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/416063


The third 19th century bridge. The river is very wild, meandering, with large volumetric flow rate and large angle (every kilometer, river goes on average 1,5 meters lower). Look at the house on the right side of the panorama. Its balcony is built right above the river. 








http://www.efoto.lt/node/415341

So these were the borders of the Republic of Užupis, 28th, unrecognized state of the EU.

Užupis district connects with Pavilnys (litteraly "A place near Vilnius") and its regional park. Here, in this hily park, hills ofter rise more than a hundred meters above the surrounding relief. These places are very popular with the people, inhabitants of Vilnius love to spend their free time here - walking, observing nature, having a rest.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/218216


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

For these, who wondering, why the streets are so empty, those pictures were taken at ~5 o'clock in the morning. 

A little bit more from this "separatist", "extremist" Republic - Užupis. :naughty:

Man is painting right the building with balcony above the river.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/869258

Man's name is Enkhbaatar Tudev and he is from Mongolia, but now came to Užupis country.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/869258

A land of wonders.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/826460









http://www.efoto.lt/node/843755









http://www.efoto.lt/node/835086









http://www.efoto.lt/node/719545









http://www.efoto.lt/node/699166










http://www.efoto.lt/node/699166










http://www.efoto.lt/node/699166









http://www.efoto.lt/node/698328









http://www.efoto.lt/node/698328









http://www.efoto.lt/node/707216









http://www.efoto.lt/node/737216









http://www.efoto.lt/node/673216









http://www.efoto.lt/node/752756


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

And what citizens of Užupis? They took pictures of people frm the Republic of Lithuania and its capital Vilnius and decided to make an exhibition of the people of this friendly neighbor country.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/850238









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850238









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850238









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850238

"A man has a right to live near Vilnelė" - lets and ensures The Constitution of Užupis.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/850238

Or put art there.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/850238









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850238









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850238









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850386









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850047









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850047









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850047









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850047









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850047









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850047









http://www.efoto.lt/node/850047


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

They also go to the streets and play their music.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/793397









http://www.efoto.lt/node/793397









http://www.efoto.lt/node/793397









http://www.efoto.lt/node/793397









http://www.efoto.lt/node/793397









http://www.efoto.lt/node/793397

The Republic of Užupis has 7 000 citizens. One thousand is of artist nationality, others are from creative politician (the most prominent - Artūras Zuokas), anarchist, freak and other minorities.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/814781


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Say "hello" to Artūras Zuokas. The man has dual citizenship of Lithuania and Užupis and is also mayor of Vilnius. 





He lives in Užupis for more than 15 years.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Not only Buddhists (Tibet square is situated in Užupis) and Krishnaites, Pagan Lithuanians, who have their alkas on one of hills in Užupis, live in the district, but also Orthodoxes or Catholics.
There is a church of Belarusian Catholics in the district.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/631450









http://www.efoto.lt/node/631450


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.efoto.lt/node/641630









http://www.efoto.lt/node/641630

The Angel of Užupis - symbol of the Republic. This angel loves and takes care of Užupis citizens of whatever religion or nationality. And to become a citizen of Užupis is really easy. One must just be free person and love that place. 








http://www.efoto.lt/node/641630


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Is it true that you can get a stamp for your passport over there?


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, especially at the 1st of April - Independence Day of Užupis. That day, if You would try to sneak to the Republic illegally, You would probably get caught by its army and would go straight to Užupis sheriff. Then probably - to jail or deported to Lithuania. So don't even try to play, it is very serious on the day - the citizens are very sensitive and do not have sense of humor. 









alfa.lt









http://www.theaussienomad.com/travel-thoughts/a-little-more-of-vilnius/










http://onewaytkt.virskus.com/2009/04/01/129/


> April 1st is Užupio Res Publika Independence Day!
> 
> It’s not an April Fool’s joke: residents of the tiny Republic of Užupis, which lays just beyond the River Vilnelė, take their Independence Day very seriously. It all starts with the border patrol on the Užupis Bridge. Dressed in white jumpsuits and 3-D glasses, “immigration agents” wait to stamp your passport. Yes that’s right, you can get an authentic Užupis visa, good for a one day visit!
> 
> ...


http://curiouscatontherun.wordpress...zupis-and-the-most-awesome-constitution-ever/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely Lithuania...thanks Konstantin. :cheers:


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Raudondvaris castle*









http://www.efoto.lt/node/836604

*Rokiškis manor*









http://www.efoto.lt/node/845712

*Užutrakis manor*









http://www.efoto.lt/node/828671









http://www.efoto.lt/node/828671









http://www.efoto.lt/node/828671


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Zapyškis church*









http://www.efoto.lt/node/824181









http://www.efoto.lt/node/824181


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Music on the streets of Vilnius.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/815529









http://www.efoto.lt/node/615423









http://www.efoto.lt/node/615423









http://www.efoto.lt/node/615423









http://www.efoto.lt/node/615423









http://www.efoto.lt/node/613967









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815147









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815529









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815529









http://www.efoto.lt/node/563702









http://www.efoto.lt/node/418221









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815147









http://www.efoto.lt/node/819334









http://www.efoto.lt/node/615423









http://www.efoto.lt/node/613899









http://www.efoto.lt/node/614096


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815137


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

A little bit from history:

Lithuanians are proud of their aviation history.
Lithuanian bomber-reconnaissance monoplane ANBO VIII was originally designed by Antanas Gustaitis and built by Karo Aviacijos Tiekimo Skyrius.

Lithuanian Air Force was planning to build 60 ANBO VIII, but after Soviet occupation (15 06 1941) Russian communists have destroyed not only the future plans but all the legendary Lithuanian aviation. The only prototype of ANBO VIII was also destroyed by the occupants.
Brigadier General Antanas Gustaitis was arrested by NKVD on 4th of March 1941, taken to Moscow where he was executed on the 16th of October.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Some ******** from their land always left their tags in this thread. Interesting to know which country is rendecks land?

*Last winter photos
*
Pažaislis monastery









http://www.efoto.lt/node/878303









http://www.efoto.lt/node/779123









http://www.efoto.lt/node/584303









http://www.efoto.lt/node/361866


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Dunes, Curonian Spit.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








http://www.efoto.lt/node/657580


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Šiauliai - 4th largest city in Lithuania.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/815781


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Druskininkai. South of Lithuania










www.onlithuania.com

Klaipėda









www.onlithuania.com

Plungė. West Lithuania









www.onlithuania.com

Juodkrantė









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Depeched said:


> Vilnius


The castle hill looks stunning now!


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

From Užutrakis manor to Trakai castle









www.onlithuania.com

Vilnius









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

breathtaking landscapes!!


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Juodkrantė. Western Lithuania









www.onlithuania.com

Seaside









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Janina Malinauskaitė paintings.

King Mindaugas and Queen Morta.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Grand Duke/King/Emperor Gediminas wrote letters to the Western Europe.

Here is modern painting by Giedrius Kazimierėnas: "Gediminas' letters".









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letters_of_Gediminas


> Letters of Gediminas
> There are 6 surviving transcripts of letters of Gediminas written in 1323–1324 by Grand Duke Gediminas. These letters are one of the first surviving documents from the Grand Duchy of Lithuania. Since they were sent to the Western Europe, the pope, merchants, and craftspeople, they were written in Latin.
> 
> The first letter was written to Pope John XXII. Gediminas claimed that the Teutonic Knights did not act in the interest of the Catholic faith. Instead, they brutally devastated the land. The people were forced into resistance. Gediminas enumerated many crimes and damages done by the knights; for example, he claimed that his predecessor Vytenis sent a letter to the Franciscan monks asking for two brothers who could come to the Grand Duchy of Lithuania to look after a local church. When the Teutonic Knights learned about the letter, they sent their army and destroyed the church. In the last sentence Gediminas vaguely promised to accept Christianity and obey the pope.
> ...


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Another painting of this author - "The Day of Anger" or "The Battle of Žalgiris", put on display in the castle of Medininkai (30 km to the East of Vilnius).









Fragments of the painting.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

The painting by Giedrius Kazimierėnas "The Corronation of Mindaugas".


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Grand Duke/King/Emperor Algirdas and The Battle of Blue Waters.










He made many more great drawings, depicting the most tremendous moments of Lithuanian history.


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice pictures again! Just got the news that my application for the Vilnius University has been approved. Now it's on me to graduate before summer so I can go to Vilnius


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Pučkoriai









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Nida









www.onlithuania.com

Mingė









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Skirsnemunė church, neo-gothic


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Memorial for WWII victims in Kaunas









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Trakai from above









www.onlithuania.com

Vilnius









www.onlithuania.com

Pažaislis near Kaunas









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com

Nida









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*This day, In 1940 June 15 Soviet army occupied Lithuania
*









Lithuanian partisans killed by Soviets










Lithuanians exiled to Siberia










More beauty from Lithuania









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Kaunas area









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Renaissance interior of the St. Michael church in Vilnius.








http://www.bpmuziejus.lt/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Near Kaunas from above









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Curonian spit









http://www.efoto.lt/node/632904









http://www.efoto.lt/node/756587









http://www.efoto.lt/node/637870









http://www.efoto.lt/node/247386









http://www.efoto.lt/node/242430
By Linas Būdavas


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









Photos by Mindaugas Riauka


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Seems like a various country. The 4th reminds me like a tropical country and the last one to my country Holland. Nice.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

www.onlithuania.com

Klaipėda









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh, nice to see pictures of my hometown!


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

dj4life said:


> Oh, nice to see pictures of my hometown!


Would be nice to see your own pictures from Klaipėda


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Depeched said:


> Would be nice to see your own pictures from Klaipėda


Maybe I will take some pictures when staying in Klaipėda later this summer.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

www.onlithuania.com

Pučkoriai manor near Vilnius








www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com

Curonian lagoon (Kuršių marios)(old Lithuanian name is Prussian sea (Prūsų jūra)








www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Abandoned XIX c. railway tunnel in Paneriai, near Vilnius









www.niekonaujo.lt


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ How they got there? 

Would be nice tourist attraction


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Curonian lagoon near Juodkrantė








www.onlithuania.com

Šventoji









www.onlithuania.com

Gothic. St. Anna and Bernardinai churches in Vilnius.









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Kaunas. Interwar.









Facebook: senasis Kaunas


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Near Baltic sea, in Karkle there is a mound called "Dutch hat". View from this mound to Baltic sea.









www.onlithuania.com

Curonian lagoon. Juodkrantė









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Nida








www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Dreverna








www.fotoskrydis.lt


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Palace of Grand Dukes of Lithuania









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Depeche Mode in Vilnius 2013 07 27




































www.delfi.lt


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Kaunas









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Anykščiai









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Klaipėda









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Curonian spit









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Palanga









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Near Kaunas









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Kaunas









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Seaside









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

www.onlithuania.com


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Kaunas By Me


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

shlouger said:


> Kaunas By Me


So ?


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

The historical center of Vilnius as seen from the high flyin' hot air balloon. :naughty:








http://www.efoto.lt/user/vidas_09


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Practically the sole relic of the Upper castle - so called Gediminas tower at night. 








http://www.efoto.lt/user/laimikis









http://www.efoto.lt/user/dreiggy


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Modern Vilnius.








http://www.efoto.lt/user/dreiggy


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

Vilnius. The Right Bank of the Neris river or the so called New City Center. 








http://www.efoto.lt/user/dreiggy









http://www.efoto.lt/user/dreiggy


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.efoto.lt/user/dreiggy









http://www.efoto.lt/user/dreiggy

Public terrace with a nice panoramic view of the city on the roof of the head office of Swedbank.








http://www.efoto.lt/user/dreiggy


----------



## th1 (Nov 2, 2008)

god damn, those are some great photos. I sometimes entertain my self with the idea of movinG to Vilnius. It is such an amazing city


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Some amazing photos from *Nida* 
by *Lettered* from _http://www.miestai.net/forumas_























































There are more photos: http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?p=742827#post742827


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

th1 said:


> god damn, those are some great photos. I sometimes entertain my self with the idea of movinG to Vilnius. It is such an amazing city


Just do it, do it now! :cheers:


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

th1 said:


> god damn, those are some great photos. I sometimes entertain my self with the idea of movinG to Vilnius. It is such an amazing city


I should recommendend Vilnius as a perfect destination for a citytrip. Wizzair flies there so if you are lucky you can get there cheap. There's a lot to see. For example the centre of Europe, which is approximately 20km from Vilnius. This saturday I will move there for 5 months. Will be interesting to experience the city during the winter


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Klaipėda









www.fotoskrydis.lt

Snow arena which works also in summer in Druskininkai, near Nemunas. South Lithuania








www.fotoskrydis.lt


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas (Dec 7, 2012)

El Dee said:


> There's a lot to see. For example the centre of Europe, which is approximately 20km from Vilnius.


Trakai. With the two Gothic castles. Wooden town. Inhabited by Lithuanians, Karaites, Russian Orthodoxes and Old Believers, Poles. There are some Tatars, who traditionally too were inhabiting the town, even had their separate quarter. Also, Jews. But the most interesting minority are Karaites. One of the smallest nation in the world. With its own religion and own language, that is close to Kazakh. Around 70 of them live in Trakai, almost the whole population. ~25 km from Vilnius. Also, do not hesitate and take a boat to Užutrakis manor on the other shore of the lake. :cheers:

Kernavė archaeological site with 5 mounds. Under UNESCO protection. ~35 km. Stunning Dūkštos oak grove nearby with Dūkšta river.
Going there by car, one can stop at Sudervė town. Nice stone sculpture park Vilnoja. More than 80 sculptures, made by the world celebrated stone sculptors.

Medininkai. Nice Gothic castle. Also, if You are wondering, how Belarus looks like, but cannot go there because of some reasons. That is it! Medininkai town look like some very wealthy town in Belarus! Only ~30 km out of Vilnius.

The Center of Europe. Also, there is a Park of Europe. Park of modern art, made in the wild forest and bog. Made by many prominent artists from around the World. Experts say, it is one of the most interesting park of modern art in the World. ~15 km. from the Center of Vilnius. Going there, do not miss the chance to visit Verkiai palace and The Green lakes. These look like somewhere in Switzerland. Surrounded by huge hills from all sides. With its clear, smaragdine water. :cheers:

Pavilnys regional park with Pučkoriai outcrop, Belmontas water mill and extreme park is also nice place to spend a day. ~3 km. from the Old Town of Vilnius.

Another nice place in spring, summer and autumn - Vilnius botanical garden in Kairėnai. ~10 km. from the Center. 

Or one just enjoy world class golf fields just outside Vilnius. :|


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Mingė* village, not so far from Nemunas delta, main street of this village is Mingė river









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

del


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Nemunas and gothic Zapyškis church









www.fotoskrydis.lt


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius baroque









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

In architecture forum this fits.

One of famous Lithuanian partisan in Guerilla war (1944-1953) against Soviet occupation - *Juozas Lukša Daumantas*, he was student of architecture, was killed by Soviets in forest near Kaunas in 1951 (born in 1921).

With his wife, pre war photo









www.bernardinai.lt









partizanai.org









lzinios.lt










In Paris









http://www3.lrs.lt/pls/inter/www_tv.show?id=6535,1,19

He is next from the left in Lithuanian forest 









www.alkas.lt


In 1951









http://forum.axishistory.com

His grave is still unknown
Photos like this help to think, what would you do if your country lost independence.


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been living in Lithuania for exactly 2 weeks now, in Vilnius. For starters I really like it over here. Have seen Trakai already, Akropolis, Ozas etc. Celebrating of the establishment of Vilnius last week.
But for me it is so strange to see people (around my age, 22) walking with t-shirts with Soviet symbols on it. I totally don't understand. I don't want to insult, but my country was occupied to by Germans and nobody would wear a German t-shirt only 20 years after freedom. When the Queen married a German around 1970 or something the whole country was upset, and riots everywhere. That's why it's strange for me people are still listening Russian music in Lithuania, speaking Russian, Russian souvenirs at the streets. Also the younger generation. This is strange for me, but maybe I will never understand.


----------



## spirit1986 (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, i haven't seen that someone would wear t-shirts with soviet symbolic, because it is forbidden by law. There are still a lot of russian people living here, whose native language is russian or belarussian (they speak mostly russian too). Russian language is not popular between young people (25 years old and less). They probalby don't see andvantages of speaking russian, but they could speak english well.

About music... Russia does have a lot of good bands of different styles. For example, I like their rock bands like ДДТ (DDT), Би-2 (Bi-2) and so on. Music is music and not politics.

Russian souvenirs. I don't think that there are lots of them. I have seen only few people selling them in Pilies street


----------



## th1 (Nov 2, 2008)

El Dee said:


> I have been living in Lithuania for exactly 2 weeks now, in Vilnius. For starters I really like it over here. Have seen Trakai already, Akropolis, Ozas etc. Celebrating of the establishment of Vilnius last week.
> But for me it is so strange to see people (around my age, 22) walking with t-shirts with Soviet symbols on it. I totally don't understand. I don't want to insult, but my country was occupied to by Germans and nobody would wear a German t-shirt only 20 years after freedom. When the Queen married a German around 1970 or something the whole country was upset, and riots everywhere. That's why it's strange for me people are still listening Russian music in Lithuania, speaking Russian, Russian souvenirs at the streets. Also the younger generation. This is strange for me, but maybe I will never understand.


well, you must remember, that Lithuania got independence only 20 years ago. And it is not enough to wash off all that 50 years of brainwashing. It's like cancer. It takes a lot of time and effort to get rid of it


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Nesuprantu


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*VILNIUS*

*Gediminas Tower*









*St. Anne's Church and the church of the Bernardine Monastery*









*Orthodox Cathedral of the Theotokos*









*Cathedral of Vilnius*








pics by me


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

El Dee said:


> Nesuprantu


Lietuviško alaus neišgėręs su mumis ir nesuprasi.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Panemunė castle









www.onlihuania.com


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

Does anybody have some pictures from Vėlinės?
Quite unique thing, may be interesting for foreigners.


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

May be interesting for some people.
Couple of _Cool_ roads in Lithuania.

The most _crazy_ road in Lithuania is this:
1. http://goo.gl/maps/qJHmO
2. http://goo.gl/maps/vKgJm
3. http://goo.gl/maps/3CH92
4. http://goo.gl/maps/62Kux
5. http://goo.gl/maps/x59zp

There are a lot of picturesque roads in Lithuania like these:
6. http://goo.gl/maps/R8J8a
7. http://goo.gl/maps/zE3uc
8. http://goo.gl/maps/DyIgC

9. http://goo.gl/maps/BtjN5
10. http://goo.gl/maps/t2Vu4

11. http://goo.gl/maps/w4vx1

12. http://goo.gl/maps/PA88F
13. http://goo.gl/maps/PA88F

14. http://goo.gl/maps/nR7ia
15. http://goo.gl/maps/BC0I8
16. http://goo.gl/maps/qbfnA
17. http://goo.gl/maps/D2mLL

18. http://goo.gl/maps/Y3hCM

19. http://goo.gl/maps/fWb9s

20. http://goo.gl/maps/C7rwS
21. http://goo.gl/maps/bnzvY

and many more.
One must find places like this himself 


The most _picturesque_ streets are situated in Vilnius.
Some examples:
22. http://goo.gl/maps/XXFmx
23. http://goo.gl/maps/QbnE9

24. http://goo.gl/maps/Oy9B7
25. http://goo.gl/maps/Wzl9I

26. http://goo.gl/maps/TwJER

27. http://goo.gl/maps/sYTNW
28. http://goo.gl/maps/OfEtI
29. http://goo.gl/maps/rHkna

30. http://goo.gl/maps/CTdEH
31. http://goo.gl/maps/EevOH
32. http://goo.gl/maps/NhWrW

...


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

USA president Ronald Reagan holding a Lithuanian ‘juosta’ that says “I Love Lithuanians”.









http://vilnews.com


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

Klaipėda. Couple of my own pictures.
It is not the touristic Old Town, but the New Town.
Periphery of the Center of Klaipėda. 


















Klaipėda is an interesting and untypical city for Lithuania, because there are no wooden buildings and never were.


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

These all pictures are mine (just remember It as I am not going to tell it again and again ). 


Very good and relaxing atmosphere.


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

Walking further the New Town of Klaipėda. :drool:


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

Bauhaus.


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

Curonian square. 









What would Curonians say, seeing thid building from Curonian square? :|


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

Here are some more pictures I've made in the *New Town of Klaipėda*.
New Town is not touristic part and is never visited by the guests.
Actually, they miss half of the old city. New Town has many buildings from the 18 and 19th centuries and some fine examples of Interbellum architecture. Also, some modern architectural gems.

Fachverk buildings. 


















Local _vaikėzai_ (naughty boys ) near the port quarter.


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

Early 19th century building.









Early 20th century building.









Early 21st century building. :|









^^ This is what you gonna see in the New Town.


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

But mostly such red brick gems. :drool:


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

On the roofs you can see these thingies:









Another palace in the New Town. It belonged to a wealthy Scottish man. 









19th century building where the first Lithuanian library of Memel operated.


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

The main street of the New Town is named after Herkus Mantas.
Modern shops in old buildings.









Modern residential buildings with shops and business centers.









Is it kitsch or cool interpretation of old styles? :|


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

One more old church of the New Town.









Modern office centers not far from the church.


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

Red brick, red brick everywhere!
The New Town of Klaipėda.









Klaipėda. The most rainy city in Lithuania. :|


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Lithuanian pilot - Jurgis Kairys



















www.jkairys.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Finally freedom. A young Lithuanian girl sitting on a statue of Vladimir Lenin in Vilnius, September 1, 1991.*









http://om911.com/life-in-the-ussr-what-was-it-like.html


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Palace of Grand Dukes of Lithuania









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com

Karklė









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Only 2 weeks left. Everyday that passed by hurts me, I don't want to leave Lithuania. Have to get back here somehow.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius, finally winter









www.onlithuania.com

Baltic sea








www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com









www.onlithuania.com

Klaipėda








www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Nemunas river. South Lithuania. Merkinė









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## th1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Depeched said:


> Vilnius, finally winter
> 
> Baltic sea
> 
> ...


I love to visit Baltic sea side in winter. It is so beautiful, with very few people. The air is unbelievably fresh and pure


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

By <Domantas>,on Flickr


By <Domantas>,on Flickr


By <Domantas>,on Flickr


By <Domantas>,on Flickr


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved 


By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved 


By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved 


By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Palanga









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved 


By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved 


By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved 


By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

They cut all the snow already. Unfortunately I don't have any selfmade pictures with snow and I have to leave thursday


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Nida

By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved


By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved


By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved


By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved


By <Domantas>,on Flickr, All Rights Reserved


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Biržai bastion castle*

Grand Duchy of Lithuania northern point of the defensive
Castle was built in 1586, in 1625 was taken and destroyed by Sweden army , in 1637–1682 was rebuilt, in 1704 also was taken by Sweden army, than castle was blown up. Main palace of castle was rebuilt in 1978-1986, arsenal in 2013. Little by little castle will be rebuild.














































































































































































































My own photo


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Klaipėda port



















Vilnius









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Nida










Kaunas









www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Videniškiai church*

Built in 1618–1620 m.





























































































Epitaph of Lithuanian nobleman M. Giedraitis


























































































​My own photos


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy independence day, in 1990 03 11 Lithuania declared independence after 50 years occupation.









Fb: Starkaus & Radzevičiaus kelionės


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Commemoration of uprising in Lithuania and Poland. This day in 1794, Lithuanian army displaced Russian army from Vilnius. *




















































my own photos


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Aciu Depeched


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius - capital in forest










Pažaislis near Kaunas









City hall of Kaunas


















Kaunas cathedral










onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Town of Mariampole. South west Lithuania.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Kaunas*



















*Nida*










*Trakai*










*Medininkai*









​


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Kaunas Žalgiris arena*










*Kaunas castle*










*Baltic sea*


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

As noriu grizti ten. What a times I had. Kryziu kalnas, Kaunas, Klaipeda, Nida, Palanga, Trakai, Druskinikai, Vilnius. Beautiful country.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Klaipėda. Jakai


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Dreverna*










*Renaissance of Kaunas*










*Ventė*










*Pažaislis*










*Klaipėda*









*
Vilnius*










*Neris river near Kernavė*


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Sudervė village*


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Not photos, but funny video. "Aerosmith“ in Vilnius old town

http://tv.lrytas.lt/?id=14005878961399468629&fb_action_ids=825679940777400&fb_action_types=og.likes


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Lithuanian sea gate - Klaipėda









Fb: made in Lithuania: photo: Evaldas Endriulaitis


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius



















Zarasai










Užutrakis










Near Kaunas


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Trakai










Vilnius










Curonian lagoon










Vilnius


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

What a pleasant surprise! Lithuania is amazing! 

It's just fantastic: it has beautiful villages, churches, rivers, beaches, castles, lakes, you name it!


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Jieznas* - Nemunas river region town, which was one of favorite of Grand Duchy of Lithuania nobles Pacai (Pac). This church was built by this family. Other thing, that in this town was built one of largest palace in all Republic of Two Nations (Polish-Lithuanian state) (destroyed during Russia Empire occupation times).



















































































































my own photos


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Nida


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Baltic sea





































Lithuanian national flag










Fields










Morning in South Lithuania


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Dutch sailship between them  22 August to Palanga  Does anybody if it is still crowded then?


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

We love Lithuania:










Will go there next week


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Saint Anne's Church and Bernardine Church in Vilnius: *









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Lithuania declares energy independence with offshore gas terminal*

Article: http://www.euronews.com/2014/10/27/...ergy-independence-with-offshore-gas-terminal/

I think Lithuanians and other Balts tired of hearing -"former Soviet republic". It would be the same - Germany former nazzi state. It was against us.

Gas terminal as alternative against Russian gas


















































































Photos by www.fotoskrydis.lt


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Vilnius.

foto by pamirsta.lt


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*New tower for tourists in Merkine town (South Lithuania).*










































































































My own photos


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Is this place interesting to go to? I'm looking for new spots to visit in Lithuania, hope I can go somewhere next year when I get back there.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes if you want to see real nature of South Lithuania. It is on the road from Vilnius to Druskininkai resort.
You can visit this page for more info: http://www.cepkeliai-dzukija.lt/22553/tekstas.html


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Western Lithuania - Nemunas










Vilnius


















www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

http://thatamazinglife.com/2014/10/15-amazing-photos-of-autumn-in-lithuania/


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful! My second country!


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Another great:


----------



## sukceno (Jan 11, 2008)

my photos
IMG_0093 by sukceno, on Flickr

IMG_0073 by sukceno, on Flickr

IMG_0051 by sukceno, on Flickr

IMG_0135 by sukceno, on Flickr

IMG_0160 by sukceno, on Flickr

IMG_0181 by sukceno, on Flickr

IMG_0207 by sukceno, on Flickr

IMG_0724 by sukceno, on Flickr

IMG_2688 by sukceno, on Flickr

IMG_2734 by sukceno, on Flickr

P1010681 by sukceno, on Flickr


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Kaunas from town hall tower*






































































my own photos


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

More from *Kaunas*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Telšiai, Samogitia​


MastisPanorama1 by KarolisKybartas, on Flickr



IMG_7678 by KarolisKybartas, on Flickr



IMG_7662panorama by KarolisKybartas, on Flickr



IMG_7709 by KarolisKybartas, on Flickr​


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Vilnius*



















by me


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

I really miss it! My 5 months there was really the best period in my life. I know that one day I'm gonna live there again.


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Now what's going in Ukraine, we made it in 1987-1991. Now we are 25 years old independent state. We made incredible job, now we are part of NATO and EU, now we are part of Western world again.


Photos of 1987-1991 time.



















Kaunas 1988










Baltic way


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Respect Lietuva! Kovo 11!


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Ventės ragas. Coronian Lagoon










North Lithuania










Vilnius










Samogitia



















East Lithuania


----------

